# 7.3 Powerstroke Slow To Start



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

The DW and I are looking at a used van to use as a tow vehicle for our 27RSDS. It is a 99 ford E-350 with a 7.3 powerstroke. We need a big van for the room and a diesel seems like a good idea as heavy as we usually travel.

But we have a few questions for the ford guys out there.
First- what is a normal startup for a 7.3? the van we're looking at cycles the "wait to start" light at 60 deg f and then takes 3-4 seconds of turning to start. This caught my attention but I could see how it would be normal for a 99 diesel.

Second- are there any common problems/failures that we ned to look out for?

Any comments?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check to make sure all glow plugs are working properly. After it finally starts, is there a larger then normal amount of smoke from the exhaust, like a home oil burner experiencing a delayed ignition?

Other than that, the only thing I can think off that would be a problem with the 7.3's is the tranny. A friend of mine has replaced several. Make sure the van has a good tranny cooler, and watch the temps, as the tranny is definately the weak link in that driveline.

Good Luck.

Tim


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Check out ford truck enthusiasts.com, here is the link.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum31/

Great site! The 7.3L is a great motor but with any new vehicle there are some things that need to be checked out. How many miles on the vehicle? Automatic or standard? Also the earlier 99's are different from the 1999.5 models.

Some of the first things to check out are:

1)weak batteries or the glow plug relay could be the cause of the slow start, ide check the batteries first
2) check the air intake element
3) remove the air intake element just before the turbo & look at the condition of the fins on the turbo
4) check the exhaust at startup - it is normal to get a small balck puff at startup but anything more than that could be abnormal
5) get the VIN and ask the local Ford dealer for an OASIS report ( history of maintenence)
5) look on top of the engine in the valley and see if there is any oil in the valley

Hope this gets you started in the right direction!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> Check out ford truck enthusiasts.com, here is the link.
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum31/
> 
> ...


This is a great starting point.
The slow start could be from something as simple as a plugged fuel filter/poor batteries to many complex issues such as low compression. The color of the initial smoke can be an indicator of internal engine condition. Generally good condition will give a small cloud of black smoke when starting cold. Whiteish or blue smoke when starting stone cold are warning signs of internal issues -white is generally coolant leaking into combustion chamber - Excessively blue indicates a loose combustion chamber seal when cold. Both are high dollar fixes ..... Large clouds of black smoke indicate fuel system problems......
Check the engine oil -color is not a good indication of maintenance practices on a diesel -check for the smell of diesel fuel in the crankcase oil. If you clearly smell diesel fuel here the injectors are probably toast and the rest of the engine will also be toast soon if not fixed....due to the compromised condition of the crankcase oil.

Good luck -

Map guy


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

If the engine was completely cold then it is not unreasonable for it to start as you described. After the engine is warm is should start just about like a gas engine.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

When mine begins to start slower, as you have described, I have had to replace the glow plug relay. Around $65, easy to change. I even carry a spare for that same reason. May give that a try.

Take care
Tony


----------

